# Hurricane Harvey Watch Thread



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts to our members who are in the path of the hurricane!  Hope everyone stays safe and dry!!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope everyone in South Texas stays safe. I am in San Antonio, so I expect a lot of rain to come our way, which always causes some flooding. But it won't be anything like the folks on the coast have to deal with.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a cousin living in Houston.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I grew up in TX & still have lots of family in the Houston/Galveston area, in Austin, friends in Corpus. Sending good vibes to everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure Harvey won't hurt any Kboards people.  


Seriously -- hunker down and stay safe!


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to Texas! Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just spoke to my cousin in Houston. She says the bayou is rising but hasn't reached flood stage yet. They don't expect Harvey to arrive until tomorrow.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So far its only normal raining here. But its coming. On the radar we will be blanketed with hard rain starting at around 1 pm central time today. So it hasn't started here yet. I can feel the wind pick up a bit. 

I did say we needed some rain here as it has been really dry. But I didn't really want it all at once.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm sure Harvey won't hurt any Kboards people.




(It took me a minute to make the connection. Hopefully his spirit will watch over all the kboarders in the path of this particular hurricane.)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My brother and his family rode it out in Corpus. They are ok. My MIL is in Victoria and the eye passed right over them. Then it got pretty darn close to my mom in Yorktown. They are both without power but are ok. 
Austin has high winds and lots if rain.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Prayers are with you and your family, Andra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I talked to my cousin at about four this afternoon. She said they were under tornado watch until 5pm.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cousin also told me about the woman who wrapped her house in plastic hoping to protect it from flooding.

https://www.wsls.com/news/family-uses-unique-system-to-protect-texas-home-from-flooding


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I feel horrible for the folks down in the Houston area and surrounding towns. We have been pretty lucky in San Antonio as we only have what I call normal rain so far. Its like the storm stalled out. A bit more to the east of us. 

I am keeping everyone down south/east in my thoughts. This isn't over yet by a long shot. There is still lots of rain to come and they are already flooded all over the place.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A high school friend lives in San Antonio and she reports the same as you, Atunah.  Houston sounds truly devastated.  Prayers and positive energy for all in the affected areas.  Stay safe!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Just amazing and horrible.  Houston has surpassed their 500 year storm event and are now in their 1000 year storm event and it is still raining. KHOU11 had to evacuate their newsroom while on-air as flood waters entered their studio.

http://www.kcentv.com/weather/flood-water-seeps-into-houston-news-studio-during-live-broadcast/468102098

Cajun Navy with their Jon boats from southwestern Louisiana are now on their way to Houston to help with search and rescue.

http://www.wbrz.com/news/cajun-navy-en-route-to-houston-to-assist-in-search-and-rescue/

Thoughts and prayers for the folks in Houston/Galveston area.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't heard back from my cousin. She lives in the flood plain for White Oak Bayou.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I haven't heard back from my cousin. She lives in the flood plain for White Oak Bayou.


If you are friends on Facebook, you can go to the Hurricane Harvey Facebook Safety Check page and click on 'Friends in Area'


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:
 

> If you are friends on Facebook, you can go to the Hurricane Harvey Facebook Safety Check page and click on 'Friends in Area'


I'm friends with her daughter who lives with her. She marked herself as safe but that was two days ago. I'll keep watch on that page. Thanks for telling me about it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just thought to check her FB page and she posted these photos about three hours ago.

https://www.facebook.com/ilovethegreatstateoftexas/photos/a.190070117729037.41129.189964061072976/1382419631827407/?type=3


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow. That is a lot of water. And its still coming in those areas.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cousin's daughter posted this.

"Insurance laws change in the favor of the insurance company Sept 1st. If you already have flood damage, You should file this form before Sept 1 to force the insurance company into laws that help the people. Be sure that whatever damage you have, be sure to have it dated NO LATER THAN 8/30/17!!!! The laws change on the 1st and it will be harder to get them to assist with damage.

I have friends and family who have either been displaced and lost homes and cars or are in danger of losing their cars and homes. You all deserve to be taken care of properly. FILE BEFORE SEPT. 1, 2017!!!!"


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Thinking of Houston etc from Greenwich, London. My flat (apartment) is not much higher elevation than the River Thames ans I'm surrounded by steep hills and give thanks for the Thames Barrier, but even it would be of little effect against hurricanes and tropical storms, which we don't have to confront in England.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

The devastation, i'm sorry to say, is much more widespread than Houston although the coverage has concentrated on that because it's so big. Much of the Corpus Christi area, such as small cities such as Rockport where I have family, are something close to flattened. I've always had family on my mother's side in that part of the country and never seen anything that even come close to this.

Mike Gallagher emailed I note that he and his family are safe in Houston which is good news. If it is all right to mention, I just made a donation to the Red Cross because an unbelievable amount of help is going to be needed all across the Texas Gulf Coast.

https://www.redcross.org/donate/hurricane-harvey?scode=RSG00000E017&utm_campaign=Harvey&gclid=Cj0KCQjw_o7NBRDgARIsAKvAgt1x9FcilEDGE7ZfO4bmAPyNRJDiipQsyz0UL-dNgBrkTwnEiv0goYUaAqPsEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CJ2k2rfh-tUCFQyVfgodd0gMGg


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> The devastation, i'm sorry to say, is much more widespread than Houston although the coverage has concentrated on that because it's so big. Much of the Corpus Christi area, such as small cities such as Rockport where I have family, are something close to flattened. I've always had family on my mother's side in that part of the country and never seen anything that even come close to this.
> 
> Mike Gallagher emailed I note that he and his family are safe in Houston which is good news. If it is all right to mention, I just made a donation to the Red Cross because an unbelievable amount of help is going to be needed all across the Texas Gulf Coast.
> 
> https://www.redcross.org/donate/hurricane-harvey?scode=RSG00000E017&utm_campaign=Harvey&gclid=Cj0KCQjw_o7NBRDgARIsAKvAgt1x9FcilEDGE7ZfO4bmAPyNRJDiipQsyz0UL-dNgBrkTwnEiv0goYUaAqPsEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CJ2k2rfh-tUCFQyVfgodd0gMGg


Yes, I donated as well. I hope others will do the same.

I heard about Rockport. Terrible. It's going to take years for that whole area to recover. Weeks if not months, for all that water to drain away.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I didn't mention that my cousins who live in Rockport did evacuate well ahead of Harvey and are quite safe, but like so many, they're not sure there is anything to go back to. Even for people who have seen a lot of hurricanes this is unfathomable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are looking for some local organizations to donate to, this article has a good list of some, including an organization I've heard mentioned before that provides diapers.

http://www.texasmonthly.com/the-daily-post/ways-can-help-people-hurricane-harvey/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> I didn't mention that my cousins who live in Rockport did evacuate well ahead of Harvey and are quite safe, but like so many, they're not sure there is anything to go back to. Even for people who have seen a lot of hurricanes this is unfathomable.


My cousin said in the 40 years she's lived there, she's never seen anything like this, either.

Thanks for that list, Betsy. I'll take a look.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Did you see this photo of the dog carrying his bag of food?

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DILs13oVoAA1kEV.jpg


----------



## Tonya Snow-Cook (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm in Houston. It's very surreal down here and we are just trying to get through this...all of us.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It just occurred to me that another cousin is a chef and frequently volunteers to cook at the shelters. He lives here but goes wherever he's needed. I doubt if he'll be able to get anywhere near Texas right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tonya Snow-Cook said:


> I'm in Houston. It's very surreal down here and we are just trying to get through this...all of us.


Sending prayers your way. Keep in touch if you can.


----------



## Tonya Snow-Cook (Jul 3, 2017)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sending prayers your way. Keep in touch if you can.


Will try.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Tonya Snow-Cook said:


> I'm in Houston. It's very surreal down here and we are just trying to get through this...all of us.


Tonya, I wish I could give you a big hug. How are you hanging in there? Please be careful, this doesn't even seem to be over yet with more rain. I feel heartbroken seeing all those images. You guys are going to need a lot of help.


----------



## Tonya Snow-Cook (Jul 3, 2017)

Atunah said:


> Tonya, I wish I could give you a big hug. How are you hanging in there? Please be careful, this doesn't even seem to be over yet with more rain. I feel heartbroken seeing all those images. You guys are going to need a lot of help.


We are staying positive and just trying to keep safe. My family is not displaced, but there are tons of folks who are, and, we are still in for more days of this. It feels like the apocalypse with mandatory curfews and immobilty and business closures, having to scour for accommodations and food. It's truly something.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tonya Snow-Cook said:


> We are staying positive and just trying to keep safe. My family is not displaced, but there are tons of folks who are, and, we are still in for more days of this. It feels like the apocalypse with mandatory curfews and immobilty and business closures, having to scour for accommodations and food. It's truly something.


Hugs, Tonya. Sending positive energy to you.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Tonya Snow-Cook said:


> We are staying positive and just trying to keep safe. My family is not displaced, but there are tons of folks who are, and, we are still in for more days of this. It feels like the apocalypse with mandatory curfews and immobilty and business closures, having to scour for accommodations and food. It's truly something.


A lot of things we take for granted. I am glad you did not get displaced, but there are so many other things that affect your normal way of life. Food, water. Just getting around, infrastructure. 
I will be thinking about you and your family and everyone else down there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems like there's a couple of things . . . . the hurricane hit and did a lot of hurricane damage. At this point, it's not so much hurricane damage as flooding because of the way the storm systems/jet stream are interacting -- the thing is just Not Moving. I also read something to the effect that, there's so much flooding, the area is almost like an extension of the gulf. So normally it's the deep water that provides energy to a storm and then it loses energy over land. But the land is so covered with water that there's not a lot of further energy loss! 

Also, I gather the NWS had to add additional colors to their maps as they'd previously only had total rainfall categories up to 15" and over -- which doesn't really tell the whole story, of course.

The devastation is horrible -- but the science as to 'why' is kind of fascinating.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Seems like there's a couple of things . . . . the hurricane hit and did a lot of hurricane damage. At this point, it's not so much hurricane damage as flooding because of the way the storm systems/jet stream are interacting -- the thing is just Not Moving. I also read something to the effect that, there's so much flooding, the area is almost like an extension of the gulf. So normally it's the deep water that provides energy to a storm and then it loses energy over land. But the land is so covered with water that there's not a lot of further energy loss!
> 
> Also, I gather the NWS had to add additional colors to their maps as they'd previously only had total rainfall categories up to 15" and over -- which doesn't really tell the whole story, of course.
> 
> The devastation is horrible -- but the science as to 'why' is kind of fascinating.


I heard that Harvey is caught between two high pressure systems. Also, that when it leaves Texas, it's going to swing around and hit again, dumping even more rain.

Anyone else hear that?

My cousin is still posting. The last one was six hours ago.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. They just say on the radio here that the 'center' of what's left is going to swing around and come ashore again, but more to the east -- western Louisiana. It's currently a tropical storm, but still lots of rain, of course. And the reason it basically didn't move right away had to do with a weather system from the west and where the jet stream was.

The other sad thing is that the city is a bit a victim of its own success.  If it wasn't so built up, the rain would have more places to soak in. I suspect it'd still be catastrophic, but surely the 'paved land' nature of the city is a big part of the problem.

 So many warning signs that are obvious with 20/20 hindsight.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The situation in Houston is dire. But the smaller communities of Rockport and Port Aransas also suffered massive damage due to a direct hit from a Category 4 hurricane. If you'd like to give somewhere in the local areas there is also the Coastal Bend Community Foundation.
I don't want to be negative about the Red Cross - they do a lot of good. But their overhead does take a lot out of the donations.

Here is one of the posts from the Coastal Bend Community Foundation:
Our thoughts and prayers continue to be with our friends and neighbors impacted by Hurricane Harvey. In late 2015 the Coastal Bend Disaster Recovery Group established a fund with the Foundation to accept charitable donations and distribute recovery grants for the benefit of our seven county region (Aransas, Bee, Jim Wells, Kleberg, Nueces, Refugio, and San Patricio) in the event of such a natural disaster. You may donate directly to this recovery effort on our website at http://www.cbcfoundation.org/?page_id=5354.

Be safe everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cousin is still posting on FB so all is still well.

Anheuser-Busch is sending water for victims of Harvey.










https://uk.news.yahoo.com/brewery-pauses-beer-production-send-145630231.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. They just say on the radio here that the 'center' of what's left is going to swing around and come ashore again, but more to the east -- western Louisiana. It's currently a tropical storm, but still lots of rain, of course. And the reason it basically didn't move right away had to do with a weather system from the west and where the jet stream was.
> 
> The other sad thing is that the city is a bit a victim of its own success.  If it wasn't so built up, the rain would have more places to soak in. I suspect it'd still be catastrophic, but surely the 'paved land' nature of the city is a big part of the problem.
> 
> So many warning signs that are obvious with 20/20 hindsight.


I used to work for city government and took minutes for the planning board. One thing they were insistent on and wouldn't compromise was pervious area. The city was right on the ocean and if Hurricane Andrew hadn't taken a 4 degree turn to the south, she would have gone straight down the main road.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is an article from the _Austin American Statesman_ about other businesses that are helping out with flood relief:

http://www.statesman.com/news/harvey-aid-houston-these-texas-businesses-and-nonprofits-are-helping-out-here-how-you-can-too/CLFBZ3a9wyM2mK3DNbaGNO/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember that collecting food or clothing is NOT really the best plan -- there's a whole separate logistical issue in getting such physical items to where it's needed. Better to donate to a reputable charitable organization and let them purchase/contract with companies to acquire what's needed.

And beware of scammers! Only donate through qualified charities . . . if you get a solicitation and it's not anything you've heard of (even if it sounds legit), check them out at www.CharityNavigator.org; they're like the BBB for charities. They have a page for highly rated organizations that are standing ready to provide assistance and can use your donations.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Andra said:


> The situation in Houston is dire. But the smaller communities of Rockport and Port Aransas also suffered massive damage due to a direct hit from a Category 4 hurricane. If you'd like to give somewhere in the local areas there is also the Coastal Bend Community Foundation.
> I don't want to be negative about the Red Cross - they do a lot of good. But their overhead does take a lot out of the donations.
> 
> Here is one of the posts from the Coastal Bend Community Foundation:
> ...


I just made a donation there. Thanks for reminding me of it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My mom's power was restored around 6:30 this evening!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> My mom's power was restored around 6:30 this evening!


Yay!!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

There is now no gas to be found in San Antonio. I just tried like 4-5 stations. All out. So I have no gasoline in the car. And I haven't shopped yet for the weekend.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Atunah said:


> There is now no gas to be found in San Antonio. I just tried like 4-5 stations. All out. So I have no gasoline in the car. And I haven't shopped yet for the weekend.


That situation has quickly spread up to Dallas, as well. The problem is that everyone is panicking and they cant get the gas stations re-filled fast enough to cover the increased panic-demand. Texas is sitting on a lot of gas. Things are in place for this stuff. If the news hadnt freaked everyone out they wouldnt be creating a panic demand.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Prices are definitely up 'round here. But no shortages yet. Won't be too surprised if there are, though.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Going Incognito said:


> That situation has quickly spread up to Dallas, as well. The problem is that everyone is panicking and they cant get the gas stations re-filled fast enough to cover the increased panic-demand. Texas is sitting on a lot of gas. Things are in place for this stuff. If the news hadnt freaked everyone out they wouldnt be creating a panic demand.


I think it is a combination of both. Or threes. Folks got ready for the long weekend, some stations ran out as their refill trucks are running late some owners said and then it was picked up by news and social media. I didn't even know anything until my husband texted me to better get some, in case everyone is running to get gas. That was at 14:30 this afternoon. I went out, first one all out, bags over the handles. So I thought, oh oh. Went to the next and next and next. Same everywhere, but what was even worse was all the traffic and folks blocking main street ways trying to get into the stations.

I don't have the nerves for driving like that and I don't get around easy on highways so I had to give up after trying most of the north area. I did a big circle and checked 5 stations.

Since they are all out now, it will take a while to refill them, then everyone is going to rush out again once they know and will leave me in the dust again. I don't do well with crowds, in or out of the car and having to fight for a spot. Be it parking or getting gas. I just don't do well with that.

I have enough for one more trip to the store tomorrow for fresh stuff and then I don't know after that. I hope this won't be like one of those domino things. Where its not so much supply, but getting it to the places and selling out again. I don't think diesel was out so there were all the pickup trucks just chillin at the stations. 

I want a electric car. But I can't afford one of those.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

That's true. You're prob right about what started it all off, but it's still nuts. It's sad too, cause what I'm watching in Dallas? Pure panic reaction. Up here they're filling their gas cans, too. With the massive line behind them that's spilling onto the streets and blocking traffic. Jeeze dude, make sure you don't save any for the guy behind you, ok? I think ya missed a gas can there, buddy.

If it does get squirrelly maybe your husband could be one of those guys filling gas cans and he can fight the crowd to bring it back for your car? As a matter of fact, that's what I'm purposely going to imagine from now on when I see it. A good husband. Not what I was thinking, as that's not helpful to anyone, lol.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

My kid just showed me a picture of a man, supposedly in Austin, standing in the back of his pick up, filling up two big lawn and garden/garage type plastic trash cans with gas. So, yeah. Apparently the car behind him in line took the picture.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

We still have no gas anywhere. And folks on that gasbuddy site are playing games with folks. You can mark if a station has gas or not. My hubby was up at 3 am last night trying to get some, he found none. He has to go to work so he needs gas. He is now out again and one station in all of our zipcode and the lines are past 2 intersection. he says folks are horrible, fighting, cutting people off, cutting in line. I don't think he'll get any before he is near. 

He just texted me saying that the line cutters are circling like vultures looking to cut in and they do. he is getting really mad. 

Its easy to say of authorities that there is no shortage and stay calm and bla bla. There is no gas period, that is a reality here now. No idea how this is going to go. Bringing out the worse of people. And we still have no gas in the tank. He said the line moved only 100 ft so far and he's been out now 30 minutes. Just watch and the station be out before he makes it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Going Incognito said:


> My kid just showed me a picture of a man, supposedly in Austin, standing in the back of his pick up, filling up two big lawn and garden/garage type plastic trash cans with gas. So, yeah. Apparently the car behind him in line took the picture.


Isn't that illegal?

Came here to post what my cousin (another one) is doing to help the victims of Harvey. She's have a yard sale and will donate all proceeds to Harvey relief. She didn't say which charity she is donating to, but we know there are plenty to choose from.

I think this is a great idea, especially for people who may not be able to donate.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Isn't that illegal?
> 
> Came here to post what my cousin (another one) is doing to help the victims of Harvey. She's have a yard sale and will donate all proceeds to Harvey relief. She didn't say which charity she is donating to, but we know there are plenty to choose from.
> 
> I think this is a great idea, especially for people who may not be able to donate.


I think thats a great idea. So many have garages full of stuff they never use but is often still good and useful. 
I just went the easy for me route and donated via paypal. We can't have garage sales in apartments.

Hubby is still sitting in line 2 hours later and they are now out of gas again. He is so low on gas now he is going to stay in line for the next delivery at 7 pm   . its 3:30 now. He is still actually on the street 2 buildings away from the station, so there will still be a long wait after they refill. This is nuts.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

Atunah, I'm so sorry to hear what your hubby's going through - I hope he has enough water to sit out in the heat that long! We were getting shortages and long lines all the way up here in Wichita Falls - I went up a couple towns on 287 and filled up at a small town with only two cars waiting in line, and am not going to try to refill until I have to... hope it sorts out before then!

The local news is saying they're having to send tanker trucks to Oklahoma City to refill there, and there are lines there, which is why the deliveries are taking longer / stations are running out. I'm left looking at the officials saying "the gas supply is fine" and thinking they really ought to try to get gas and then realize they're just losing public trust every time they open their mouths.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Atunah said:


> Hubby is still sitting in line 2 hours later and they are now out of gas again. He is so low on gas now he is going to stay in line for the next delivery at 7 pm   . its 3:30 now. He is still actually on the street 2 buildings away from the station, so there will still be a long wait after they refill. This is nuts.


Wishing him luck at 7:15. Are ya'll anywhere near a Bucee's? I've heard they're just about the only large gas company who still has their own refinery so their tankers don't have to wait in line with everyone else like Shell and Exxon etc do since they (Shell/Exxon) no longer have their own refineries and share the pool now to save money. I'm also hearing that Bucee's is actually controlling the lines with workers to keep line jumpers out, and they're only allowing car fill-ups, so no cans or trash cans, etc. 
I'm hearing that they're still running out as well, but they're able to resupply faster and more often since no one but them are waiting to refill the tankers at their refineries. Don't know how true any of that is tho, tbh.

It's *funny* here that the people waiting at the empty pumps for the gas deliveries are idling while they wait.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Going Incognito said:


> Wishing him luck at 7:15. Are ya'll anywhere near a Bucee's? I've heard they're just about the only large gas company who still has their own refinery so their tankers don't have to wait in line with everyone else like Shell and Exxon etc do since they (Shell/Exxon) no longer have their own refineries and share the pool now to save money. I'm also hearing that Bucee's is actually controlling the lines with workers to keep line jumpers out, and they're only allowing car fill-ups, so no cans or trash cans, etc.
> I'm hearing that they're still running out as well, but they're able to resupply faster and more often since no one but them are waiting to refill the tankers at their refineries. Don't know how true any of that is tho, tbh.
> 
> It's *funny* here that the people waiting at the empty pumps for the gas deliveries are idling while they wait.


Never heard of Bucee's. Not saying there aren't any, just never seen one or heard. Its Valero, Exxon and Shell I can tell by name. Hubby finally made it home, a bit earlier than predicted. Come to find out, it wasn't that they were out of gas, their pumps shut down as the system thought there was a leak, there wasn't. So they had to call in some dude to reset the pump and they said it would be 7pm. He came a bit earlier. He almost got into a fight with a family that brought their whole fleet, but only took a spot with one car and then expected to line jump with their other cars. That is how selfish and nasty folks are now.

And yes, folks have been sitting at the empty pumps for the last 2 days. I saw it myself when I went shopping yesterday, they just hog up the spots and wait and wait for the next truck. Its the only way to get gas right now here. At least we have one car with gas now, but it only lasts a week as my husband has to drive a bit to get to work. So he'll need more by next weekend. Oh joy.  He was pretty much running on fumes by the time he filled up.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Just looked. There's one between you and San Marcos and a few between you and Houston, but none actually in SA, apparently. Hopefully a week is all you'll need.


----------

